

New Seed-Stage Fund Where Founders Share In The Upside - brezina
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/10/kent-goldman-upside-partnership/

======
brezina
I think this is a powerful concept - a fund where all founders backed by the
fund share in the upside of the entire fund. A great way for founders to
diversify a tiny bit beyond their own company's success. I'm a big fan of Kent
and this concept

